# Not able to see 190 Visa option in Immi account



## araskar (Feb 4, 2019)

Hello Experts

I have received the 190 invitation for NSW. After this when I created immi account by navigating through 
1:Login to EOI
2:Click on Apply Visa
3:Create new Immi Account

After this I landed on Immi account home page. Then I selected "New Application"
Under New Application , I am not seeing option to choose 190 Skilled Migration visa
Can someone please guide here
I tried different browsers as well


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

araskar said:


> Hello Experts
> 
> I have received the 190 invitation for NSW. After this when I created immi account by navigating through
> 1:Login to EOI
> ...


You cannot see 190 option directly

Log out of Immiaccount 

Now the email that you got from NSW would have a link which will take you to Immiaccount 

Click on that and then give your login id and password once you are on the Immiaccount page 

Now you should be able to see the 190 Option

Cheers


----------



## araskar (Feb 4, 2019)

Hello ,
Thanks for the reply. As per your reply, I did below but still no luck

1: I checked the email from NSW.The mail says _"Next step - lodging a visa application
We have nominated you in SkillSelect and you will shortly receive an invitation from the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) to lodge a subclass 190 visa application."
This link given in NSW navigated me to EOI login page. There is no link to Immi account.
I logged in to my EOI account.
2:Clicked on "Apply Visa". After this it prompted me to the message "Do you wish to start lodging a visa application for this visa now"? I selected Yes
3:I performed login to my Immiaccount
4:Clicked "my account"
5:Clicked "New Application"
But there is no option for 190 in the list._


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

araskar said:


> Hello ,
> Thanks for the reply. As per your reply, I did below but still no luck
> 
> 1: I checked the email from NSW.The mail says _"Next step - lodging a visa application
> ...


_

Read the email carefully 
It says that you will receive a email from DHA/DIBP shortly inviting you to submit the application 

You have to wait for that email
Once you receive that email, follow the process I gave previously 
Check your junk box, so that the mail doesn’t end up there 

Cheers_


----------



## araskar (Feb 4, 2019)

Also one thing I forgot to mention, When I login to ImmiAccount, I see the home screen displaying "Next" button and status of one progress bar as 1/17. When I click on that Next button , I see that I have to furnish my various personal information. So do I have to first finish these 17 screens which is asking personal information and then come back and click on New Application and then only I will see visa type 190 ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

araskar said:


> Also one thing I forgot to mention, When I login to ImmiAccount, I see the home screen displaying "Next" button and status of one progress bar as 1/17. When I click on that Next button , I see that I have to furnish my various personal information. So do I have to first finish these 17 screens which is asking personal information and then come back and click on New Application and then only I will see visa type 190 ?


Nope

Read my previous post

Cheers


----------



## araskar (Feb 4, 2019)

When I received invitation email from NSW, I also received auto generated email from skillSelect with subject "You have received an invitation to apply for a visa in SkillSelect"
The contents of this email are:
"Congratulations

You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by NSW Trade & Investment.

To view your invitation please click on the link below to be directed to the SkillSelect login page.

http://www.skillselect.gov.au/login_page"

Are you referring to this email? 
I also tried accessing ImmiAccount from the link which is http://www.skillselect.gov.au/login_page of this skillselect mail 
but could not find 190


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

araskar said:


> When I received invitation email from NSW, I also received auto generated email from skillSelect with subject "You have received an invitation to apply for a visa in SkillSelect"
> The contents of this email are:
> "Congratulations
> 
> ...


This is the email I was referring to

Looks like there is a bug
You will have to contact Skillselect and Immiaccount webmasters for a solution
You can write to NSW also and request them to use their office to Get the same rectified 
Cheers


----------



## araskar (Feb 4, 2019)

Ok. I will do that right away. Do you have any specific contact details/email id where I can lodge this issue in skillselect and Immiacount
Thanks a lot for your help. Really appreciate your time and effort.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

araskar said:


> Ok. I will do that right away. Do you have any specific contact details/email id where I can lodge this issue in skillselect and Immiacount
> Thanks a lot for your help. Really appreciate your time and effort.


mailto:[email protected]

Cheers


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

araskar said:


> Also one thing I forgot to mention, When I login to ImmiAccount, I see the home screen displaying "Next" button and status of one progress bar as 1/17. When I click on that Next button , I see that I have to furnish my various personal information. So do I have to first finish these 17 screens which is asking personal information and then come back and click on New Application and then only I will see visa type 190 ?


Hi Araskar,

You will have to fill the 17 page online form in ImmiAccount. Then comes the upload of documents and payment of fees.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SG said:


> Hi Araskar,
> 
> You will have to fill the 17 page online form in ImmiAccount. Then comes the upload of documents and payment of fees.


He is asking under which visa to start from 

He cannot even see 190 visa under which he is applying so how on earth can he reach page 17, please enlighten me

Cheers


----------



## araskar (Feb 4, 2019)

Hello NB
Looks like there is change in UI of Immi account website.
When you login to Immi account through "Apply Visa" button, the home page now says
"Application for Points Based Skilled Migration Visa"
There is "Next" button on this page as well
When I clicked on this "Next" button, a page displayed 
1:EOI ID
2:EOI date
3:Invitation date
4:Invitation ID
5:Invitation expiry date
6:Nominated by :NSW
7:Subclass :190
After this when I clicked on "Next" button , I see the actual application .
On some screens of this application, my details are auto populated like my ACS result,Education.
There are total 17 screen thats you need to fill to complete this application and which I have done with.
So to summarize, we dont have to click on "Create New Application" on Immi account if you have
got the invitation. Just complete those 17 screens displayed on home page of Immi account.


----------



## araskar (Feb 4, 2019)

Hello SG,
Thanks for the reply


----------



## araskar (Feb 4, 2019)

Hello Experts,
I have daughter of 5 months. I am including her in my visa application. While filling the visa application , when I enter the details of my daughter, its asking for "National Identity Card"
Can I submit her birth certificate/Passport as her "National Identity Card" ? 
As per https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/eplus/Pages/elp-h1810.aspx
, for Indians, acceptable documents that can act as "National Identity Card" are
1:Aadhar Card 2an 3river license 4:Voter ID
I do have her Indian Passport.
If birth cert/Passport are not acceptable for her then I will have to apply for her Aadhar Card.
Can someone guide here?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

araskar said:


> Hello Experts,
> I have daughter of 5 months. I am including her in my visa application. While filling the visa application , when I enter the details of my daughter, its asking for "National Identity Card"
> Can I submit her birth certificate/Passport as her "National Identity Card" ?
> As per https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/eplus/Pages/elp-h1810.aspx
> ...


The list is very clear
Birth certificate and passport are not included 
What more do you want?
You will have to get an Aadhar for her

Cheers


----------



## araskar (Feb 4, 2019)

Hello NB,
Yes that's true. I have applied for my daughter's Aadhar Card. 
I have one question.
I am not claiming points for partner's skills. In my visa application, under my spouse document section it is asking for "Academic Transcript" . We don't have transcript but we do have all the mark sheets (4 mark sheets of 4 years) of her B.E Computer course. Can I attach those mark sheets under "Academic Transcript" category. ? 

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

araskar said:


> Hello NB,
> Yes that's true. I have applied for my daughter's Aadhar Card.
> I have one question.
> I am not claiming points for partner's skills. In my visa application, under my spouse document section it is asking for "Academic Transcript" . We don't have transcript but we do have all the mark sheets (4 mark sheets of 4 years) of her B.E Computer course. Can I attach those mark sheets under "Academic Transcript" category. ?
> ...


It’s good enough

Cheers


----------



## araskar (Feb 4, 2019)

Hello NB
Thanks for the reply.
When lodging the visa application ,in the document upload section, we need to attach work reference.
Here, I believe I need to attach employment reference letters that I had submitted to ACS for skill assessment. I had done skill assessment in February 2019, thus on my current employer’s reference letter, date of February 2019 is mentioned. Can I submit the same letter now (In June 2019) or do I need to ask my employer to provide the same letter by mentioning the current date (June 2019 )
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

araskar said:


> Hello NB
> Thanks for the reply.
> When lodging the visa application ,in the document upload section, we need to attach work reference.
> Here, I believe I need to attach employment reference letters that I had submitted to ACS for skill assessment. I had done skill assessment in February 2019, thus on my current employer’s reference letter, date of February 2019 is mentioned. Can I submit the same letter now (In June 2019) or do I need to ask my employer to provide the same letter by mentioning the current date (June 2019 )
> Thanks


Please use the reply with quote button when posting
It becomes easier for me to understand the context 

You can use the same reference letter 
It’s not even 4 months old

Cheers


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

araskar said:


> Hello NB
> Thanks for the reply.
> When lodging the visa application ,in the document upload section, we need to attach work reference.
> Here, I believe I need to attach employment reference letters that I had submitted to ACS for skill assessment. I had done skill assessment in February 2019, thus on my current employer’s reference letter, date of February 2019 is mentioned. Can I submit the same letter now (In June 2019) or do I need to ask my employer to provide the same letter by mentioning the current date (June 2019 )
> Thanks


Hi Araskar,

Submit the same one which you submitted to ACS in February 2019.


----------



## araskar (Feb 4, 2019)

*Medicals for 190 using 189 visa type*

Hello NB

I have got the invitation for 190 and I am doing medicals before I lodge the visa application. 
In the Health Declaration section, In the visa category I see the option of 189. 190 is not listed.
I have selected 189 Visa option even though I have received invite for 190.
I am done with generating HAP-ID and have taken appointment.
Can you please confirm if I can go ahead and do medicals for 190 ? or I have to do medicals strictly after submitting the 190 visa application.
I am doing it earlier to make my case decision ready and avoid any further delay.

Thanks,
AR


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

araskar said:


> Hello NB
> 
> I have got the invitation for 190 and I am doing medicals before I lodge the visa application.
> In the Health Declaration section, In the visa category I see the option of 189. 190 is not listed.
> ...


No problem 

Cheers


----------



## araskar (Feb 4, 2019)

*Updating new designation*

Hello NB,

Thanks for the reply.
I have received the invitation from DIBP and I am in the process of filling the visa application and collecting all required documents.
Today I got promotion in my organization. Should I mention the new designation wherever it is applicable in this end to end visa application and on various forms, Resume ? I am asking this because my EOI now contains old designation. Will this create any confusion in case officer's mind? I will be uploading promotion letter and Employment letter where this new designation is specified.
Can you please confirm 

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

araskar said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> I have received the invitation from DIBP and I am in the process of filling the visa application and collecting all required documents.
> ...


You can use your new designation everywhere 

Anyways in from 80 etc you will be giving your promotion history, so the co will have no confusion

Cheers


----------



## araskar (Feb 4, 2019)

*Lodged the 190 Visa. Do I need to take any action after this?*



NB said:


> You can use your new designation everywhere
> 
> Anyways in from 80 etc you will be giving your promotion history, so the co will have no confusion
> 
> Cheers


Hello NB,

I have lodged my 190 visa.I believe after this I have to wait till I receive the verdict from DIBP. Meanwhile I will keep on checking my immi account to see if there are any messages from CO.
Apart from this, do I have to take any action? or need to keep track of anything? 

Thank You


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

araskar said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> I have lodged my 190 visa.I believe after this I have to wait till I receive the verdict from DIBP. Meanwhile I will keep on checking my immi account to see if there are any messages from CO.
> Apart from this, do I have to take any action? or need to keep track of anything?
> ...


Nope

Just keep checking the message folder in Immiaccount to make sure you have not missed any email 

Cheers


----------



## araskar (Feb 4, 2019)

*Got the grant letter*



NB said:


> Nope
> 
> Just keep checking the message folder in Immiaccount to make sure you have not missed any email
> 
> Cheers



Hello NB,

I have got the grant letters.
I wanted to know if I need to take any further action or do I need to register somewhere? or I am good to fly now?

My sincere thanks to you for all the unconditional help you provided.

Thanks,
AJ


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

araskar said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> I have got the grant letters.
> I wanted to know if I need to take any further action or do I need to register somewhere? or I am good to fly now?
> ...


Just check that all your name spellings and passport numbers are correct
Nothing else to do

Cheers


----------



## mt3467 (Mar 6, 2019)

araskar said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > Nope
> ...


Also, if it’s a 190 then make sure you contact the state, depending on the state they may have asked you to reach out to them when you receive your grant.


----------

